# I just picked up another bike....I think I have a problem



## Robertriley (Oct 17, 2014)

*I think I have a problem and should seek help...I just picked up another bike*

I'm thinking it is a 36 or 37...help would be appreciated. 

Here's the info from the ad

1937 Roadmaster 26 inch balloon tire bicycle
- purchased from the original owner.
serial number 23-816-25228
Paint - repainted
Rims - original
Rear hub - morrow rear coaster brakes hub, serviced with new axle and bearings
Front hub - original
Saddle - needs new cover
Seat post, handlebar stem, crankset - all original
Tank - good condition, missing light switch
Pedals - Got to go
Front light - missing
Fenders and chain guard - original in good condition
Speedometer - Sears

Any ideas on the value?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Whats the date code on the Morrow? I always thought that fork was '36 but I'm thinking '37 as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 17, 2014)

*The bike won't be in until the end of next week and even after that*



Freqman1 said:


> Whats the date code on the Morrow? I always thought that fork was '36 but I'm thinking '37 as well. V/r Shawn




I'll let you know about the hub date when it comes in.  I have seen very few of these....and idea on the value?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 17, 2014)

*You do have a problem...*

Problem is you keep finding killer bikes and I'm not finding any. Nice find.


----------



## catfish (Oct 17, 2014)

Did you get the headbadge?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 17, 2014)

*Cool*

Damn I love it !


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 17, 2014)

I have always had a thing for flat sided roadmasters. I think i'm going to have to find one here really soon to join my group for a permanent spot.

Nick.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 17, 2014)

*You always have nice stuff....*



Nickinator said:


> I have always had a thing for flat sided roadmasters. I think i'm going to have to find one here really soon to join my group for a permanent spot.
> 
> Nick.




We can always trade later if you don't find one.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 17, 2014)

*Nice one*







Chris, the value is what you paid for it. and I think it may be a 36 as the sprocket is the earlier type. I think it could be badged "Pilot"  or "Road master" but I could be wrong.

Nice bike, I could add that to my small CWC collection


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 17, 2014)

*The year*

I'm thinking it is a 36.  I Googled 37 and can't find any.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 17, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> I'm thinking it is a 36.  I Googled 37 and can't find any.




Here's some links I can share with you,

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle330

This is the nicest original I know of...

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...=roadmaster&lso=timeleftasc&pagenum=1&lang=En 

now can you please share some of your bike finding Mojo with me?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Nice find*

Would this be considered Roadmaster's version of the Aristocrat?

On the blue one pictured, is the front fender light a Packard car light or an actual bicycle light?


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> Would this be considered Roadmaster's version of the Aristocrat?
> 
> On the blue one pictured, is the front fender light a Packard car light or an actual bicycle light?




Close, but no. It has to have the three bars under the tank to be an Aristocrat.


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2014)

You need one of these badges.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2014)

*very cool*



Robertriley said:


> I'll let you know about the hub date when it comes in.  I have seen very few of these....and idea on the value?




I like this bike best of all the bikes I can remember seeing...Really nice collection and buys recently. I want to know how it rides when you get it. Very cool original.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 20, 2014)

*Thanks catfish*



catfish said:


> You need one of these badges.




Thanks catfish, if I decide to keep the bike i will be on the search to find one of those.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 20, 2014)

*You may see it soon*



tripple3 said:


> I like this bike best of all the bikes I can remember seeing...Really nice collection and buys recently. I want to know how it rides when you get it. Very cool original.




You my see it at an upcoming coasters ride.


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks catfish, if I decide to keep the bike i will be on the search to find one of those.




I've got them.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 20, 2014)

*What don't you have?*

What don't you have...lol?

PM sent


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> What don't you have...lol?
> 
> PM sent




No one knows........


----------

